# Predator 4000 Max Starting/3200 Watts, 6.5 HP breaker Modification



## bcoverss (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a Predator 4000 Max Starting/3200 Watts, 26 amp total. It only offers 13 amps for the 220 volt outlet. I see it shares two of the same 13 amp breakers for the two 110 volt outlets but apparently does not double to 26 amp. 

My question is can I disconnect the wires from the 220 outlet going to the two 13 amp breakers and add a separate 26 or 30 amp breaker for the 220 volt outlet? So that it has it's own breaker at 26 amp. The generator is supposed to have a total of 26 amp output.

Please help, trying to power my family's home in the aftermath of Irma.

Thanks for any help, I am mechanically inclined, but not an expert.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Amps don't help. Watts are the unit of power.

At 240 volts you have 3120 watts available - that's the max for the generator.
At 120 volts you have 3120 watts available.

240 x 13 = 3120

120 x 13 = 1560 multiplied x 2 for each leg = 3120 watts.

No more power is available.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with above, Ohm's law doesn't lie.


JMHO but now is NOT the time to try rewiring the output of your genset, probably fry the generator head and you'd be in the dark. Now that you know your Wattage requirements, after things settle down, sell yours and pick up a larger one. Also, the lower cost gensets tend to fail when used at or near max output for extended periods. If you get through this outage, replace it.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

exmar said:


> Agree with above, Ohm's law doesn't lie.
> 
> 
> JMHO but now is NOT the time to try rewiring the output of your genset, probably fry the generator head and you'd be in the dark. Now that you know your Wattage requirements, after things settle down, sell yours and pick up a larger one. Also, the lower cost gensets tend to fail when used at or near max output for extended periods. If you get through this outage, replace it.


That sounds a little harsh, went through an extended outage with a tecumseh genset (showing my age here) ran great through the outage. Had it loaded almost to it's max, I was happy and thought I was covered for future outages. Next outage, started and ran fine, till the generator head fried. :-( Just sharing lessons learned.


----------



## bcoverss (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you all so much, sincerely! That makes prefect sense seeing the math and thanks for the tips. I will leave it as is, don't want to fry the generator head.


----------

